# Review on Arbor Cadence 152



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

My friend was thinking about buying the 2008 Arbor Cadence board. We just found one on sale and we were wondering if it would be a good board for beginners or just how it rode in general. Any feedback would be great. Thanks in advance


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

For the right price, sure. However, a beginner might be better suited by the Arbor Eden.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

Well we were looking for a board that was twin tipped and the Cadence seemed to be the only one that was for women boards.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Do you mean a true twin? Because the Eden, Cadence and Push are all directional twins. All 3 have the same setback too.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh. Ok I didn't know that thanks for the help.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

The Cadence is the only one of the three that have equal tip/tail lengths. That's prob what you were thinking of.


----------

